# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس > مكتب أ.د غنام محمد غنام >  المعاملة غير العقابية للمجرمين الخطرين (القانون الفرنسي نموذجا)

## د.شيماء عطاالله

المعاملة غير العقابية للمجرمين الخطرين
(القانون الفرنسي نموذجا)





دكتور
غنام محمد غنام
أستاذ القانون الجنائي 
كلية القانون جامعة قطر


للاطلاع على البحث انظر المرفق

----------

